# Choosing and Comparing HOME HEALTH CARE Agencies



## SeaBreeze (Oct 1, 2017)

Information and a means to choose and compare various Home Health Care Agencies from the Government Medicare website.  More here.



> *What is Home Health Compare?*
> 
> Home Health Compare has  information about the quality of care provided by "Medicare-certified"  home health agencies throughout the nation. “Medicare-certified” means  the home health agency is approved by Medicare and meets certain federal  health and safety requirements.
> 
> ...


----------

